# ponerse contento



## mixi

Hola!

Necesito traducir esta frase, me podeis ayudar?

"Creo que te pondrás contenta"

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Naticruz

mixi said:


> Hola!
> 
> Necesito traducir esta frase, me podeis ayudar?
> 
> "Creo que te pondrás contenta"
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.


Creio que ficarás contente
Isto em Portugal
Cordiais saudações

PD Traduzi à letra, mas também podes dizer: «julgo que ficarás contente» ou «penso que ficarás contente»


----------



## willy2008

Acho que te porá contente.


----------



## mixi

Muchas Gracias Naticruz,

Obregada.


----------



## mixi

Gracias Willy2008!


----------



## Outsider

"Acho que te vai pôr contente."

Há diversas maneiras de dizer.


----------



## panjabigator

Boa Noite a tudo,

É errado dizer-lo assim:  "Acho que te ficarás contento?"  É esse objecto direito supérfluo?

Cumprimentos,
PG


----------



## Vanda

panjabigator said:


> Boa Noite a tudo,todos,
> 
> É errado diz*ê*-lo assim:  "Acho que te tu ficarás content*e*?"  É esse objecto direto supérfluo?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> PG



Neste caso, com o verbo ficar, o _tu_ passa a ser o sujeito, daí: tu ficarás. Também, pode-se omitir o tu: Acho que ficarás contente.


----------



## Outsider

panjabigator said:


> É errado dizê-lo assim:  "Acho que te ficarás contente?" Esse objecto directo é supérfluo?


"Tu" é o sujeito do verbo "ficar", e não o objecto.


----------



## mateo19

Acho que no Brasil a maneira mais comum de dizer esta frase é "Você vai ficar contente".  Nesse país, nunca ouvi o verbo "ficar" usado pronominalmente.

Ou seja, a frase completa seria "Acho que você vai ficar contente"...

Você queria português brasileiro ou europeu?


----------



## mixi

Olá a todos,

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

Mi contacto está en Portugal, por lo que creo que por proximidad las mejores opciones son: "Creio que ficarás contente" o "Acho que te vai pôr contente". A ver .... 

Bom dia!


----------



## Naticruz

mixi said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Mi contacto está en Portugal, por lo que creo que por proximidad las mejores opciones son: "Creio que ficarás contente" o "Acho que te vai pôr contente". A ver ....
> 
> Bom dia!


 Se utilizares a segunda frase, altera a localização do «te»: Acho que vai pôr-te contente. No entanto, creio que «poner» é mais usado em Espanha, em Portugal dizemos ficar triste, ficar doente, etc. o verbo pôr>poner é mais próprio do espanhol.
Um abraço


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> No entanto, creio que «poner» é mais usado em Espanha, em Portugal dizemos ficar triste, ficar doente, etc. o verbo pôr>poner é mais próprio do espanhol.
> Um abraço


 
Acho que a Nati tem razão. Creio que hoje a maioria das pessoas em Portugal diria 'vais ficar contente'.
No entanto há situações em que, em alternativa a usar entristecer, o normal será usar o verbo pôr. Por ex.: 'a carta que recebeu pô-lo triste' ou 'esta notícia põe-me muito triste' (ou entristeceu-o ou entristece-me, como será talvez mais frequente dizer).


----------



## mateo19

Também concordo com a Nati! (Agora que sabemos que é para Portugal.)

Bom dia a todos!


----------



## mixi

Obridada por vuestra ayuda.

Um abraço


----------



## DBLS

Aqui no Brasil o mais comum também é usar *ficar* contente, triste,etc.

"Acho que você vai ficar contente", ou "Acho que você ficará contente", estão corretos aqui.

abrazos


----------



## juan_manuel2018

Boa Noite!

Gostaria saber se "contente" pôde ser usado pra homem e pra mulher, ou muda alguma coisa dependendo do gênero.

Exemplo:

ele vai ficar contente"...
ela vai ficar contente"...


Brigado!


----------



## jazyk

É um adjetivo de dois gêneros, a par de _inteligente, pobre, doente, interessante_,  etc.

Note que _pôde_ é passado (pudo) e _pode_ é presente (puede).

Não sei se agora escrevem _brigado _para representar a fala de algumas pessoas. Eu estou acostumado a ver _obrigado_.


----------

